# how to add a WOT switch ?



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the details of how to add a WOT switch on a 1982 CIS -Lambda injection ?


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a 1982 VW Rabbit pickup with CIS injection and O2 sensor . I have a TB with the WOT switch what I would like to know is where to connect my wires to get more fuel at wide open throttle .


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

The 1983 and 1984 VW GTI models used the WOT switch which is connected between pin #7 of the ECU and chassis ground.

The 1982 ECU, at least according to the Bentley wiring diagram, uses pin #7 for a temperature switch.

Consequently you may have to swap a 1983/84 GTI ECU into the car in order for the WOT switch to work as the pin connections on a 1982 ECU are totally different.

Cheers, WWR.


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

wacky what about in a 86 jetta running cis-l but with high comp? how would i wire that one?


----------

